
LinkedIn are removing the ability to report spam - Benjamin_Dobell
https://imgur.com/a/1ThQNOB
======
Benjamin_Dobell
This is a screenshot of my LinkedIn support thread after I discovered I could
no longer report spam invites (of which I receive a lot).

Please excuse the blatant typos within the support thread. The original report
was made in frustration, and at the time there were no plans to make this
public.

